# Hair Loss, Itching, thigh area and tail



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm really frustrated and at a loss here and I've read as much as I can here on the forum but have yet to come up with any type of a solution. 

When we got Pink she had some hair loss on her thighs. I figured once we placed her on a good diet, things would clear up. They haven't. In fact it's gotten worse. We've taken her to the vet and she placed her on an antibiotic. That didn't work. We've changed her food from the stuff she was on before to Blue Buffalo. At first she was on chicken flavor, but I read that many Maltese dogs are allergic to chicken. So she's now on duck. That hasn't helped. In fact things are getting worse if anything. 

I spoke with the original owner and apparently this happened after she tried to shave the dog down with clippers. Shortly after she started itching and losing hair slowly - it hasn't stopped. Now we're trying to figure out how to solve this mystery. And hopefully get some relief for poor pink. 

The vet doesn't seem to think much of it. But it's getting worse. The hair loss is creeping up her thighs to her stomach area. She is now biting her tail and I've noticed the skin on her tail and legs have darkened. 

What we've done so far

1. Changed her to holistic food 
2. Taken her off any chicken flavored/based products
3. Blood work done - everything normal 
4. Thyroid test - everything normal 
5. Visual check for mites by the vet - looks good 
6. Skin Antibiotic - didn't work 
7. benadryl - Really seems to help with the itching actually but obviously can't be a long term solution. 
8. Had her spayed - I read somewhere this can help with hair loss and hormonal issues. Though, we only had her spayed 5 days ago. 

The fact that it happened right after she was shaved by the owner before us makes me think it has something to do with the clippers. I asked if she ever cleaned the clippers, she said no. She uses it to shave her other dogs also. Her other dogs do not have signs of hair loss. Though I'm not an expert I believe the hair loss is more due to the biting than the hair just falling out. 

*sigh* Any ideas?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Gosh, I am so sorry Pink is having this issue. I can't offer any further suggestions apart from what you have already done but hopefully someone else has a suggestion.

Are you using a high quality natural pet shampoo? I'm sure that isn't the ultimate solution, but it is something to try if you're not already. I'll be thinking about her!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

CJM said:


> I'm really frustrated and at a loss here and I've read as much as I can here on the forum but have yet to come up with any type of a solution.
> 
> When we got Pink she had some hair loss on her thighs. I figured once we placed her on a good diet, things would clear up. They haven't. In fact it's gotten worse. We've taken her to the vet and she placed her on an antibiotic. That didn't work. We've changed her food from the stuff she was on before to Blue Buffalo. At first she was on chicken flavor, but I read that many Maltese dogs are allergic to chicken. So she's now on duck. That hasn't helped. In fact things are getting worse if anything.
> 
> ...


I have to tell you that your vet's comment infuriates me. There is obviously something wrong - whether it's an allergy or something else. If Benadryl helps, then there may be an underlying allergy. I would keep her on it for awhile and see if you notice a difference.

How long have you had Pink? I'm thinking that if it's recent (this spring or summer) then it could be allergy related. Of course, it could also be a reaction to something in your home. Have you changed her shampoo, or anything?

Without question, I would seek another vet's opinion. Good luck.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I know this has to be frustrating for you. The only thing I can suggest is something I discovered yesterday.


This is a product by Chris Christensen, who has very good dog products. I read some testimonials and the users of this have been very pleased with what it does for itch, irritated skin on dogs. You might consider trying it.....called Peace & Kindness Topical Colloidal Silver Spray. It might help your baby.

Peace & Kindness

Claire


----------



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

> I have to tell you that your vet's comment infuriates me. There is obviously something wrong - whether it's an allergy or something else. If Benadryl helps, then there may be an underlying allergy. I would keep her on it for awhile and see if you notice a difference.
> 
> How long have you had Pink? I'm thinking that if it's recent (this spring or summer) then it could be allergy related. Of course, it could also be a reaction to something in your home. Have you changed her shampoo, or anything?
> 
> Without question, I would seek another vet's opinion. Good luck.


Me too!!! There is something wrong and when the vet passes it off as nothing it really pisses me off. (excuse the colorful word) I'm mean she's missing hair! 

We've had pink for oh I dunno maybe 2 months now. The issue has been ongoing. She had the skin issues and itching problems before she came into our home. (We took her in because we thought she could use a better home) So it's doubtful she is allergic to anything in our house. We've had her on benadryl for over a month now. And while it does help a little, the moment she's off of it, she starts biting double time. 




> I know this has to be frustrating for you. The only thing I can suggest is something I discovered yesterday.
> 
> 
> This is a product by Chris Christensen, who has very good dog products. I read some testimonials and the users of this have been very pleased with what it does for itch, irritated skin on dogs. You might consider trying it.....called Peace & Kindness Topical Colloidal Silver Spray. It might help your baby.


Thank you. We are using a shampoo that I think is good quality. (We picked it up from Petsmart) But at this point we're willing to try anything. I'll ask my wife to order the shampoo and give it a try. We can't give her a bath until Monday when she gets her staples removed, but as soon as we can. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

CJM said:


> We've had pink for oh I dunno maybe 2 months now. The issue has been ongoing. She had the skin issues and itching problems before she came into our home. So it's doubtful she is allergic to anything in our house. We've had her on benadryl for over a month now. And while it does help a little, the moment she's off of it, she starts biting double time.


Hmmm. I have a couple of questions. Did the vet run a complete thyroid panel independent of other blood tests? Have you heard of atopic or inhalant allergies in dogs? There could be something in the environment that she is allergic to. Mold, dust, pollen, etc. Tuffy has allergies to something in the environment. I didn't go forward with the skin testing so I can't tell you specifically what it is. Some months are worse than others. I am able to manage her discomfort with atopica. Not the greatest medication to use long term but safer than steroids. Hope you and your baby get some answers and help soon.


----------



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

@totallytotontuffy

They did a thyroid panel but I don't think it was interdependent of the other blood work. I suppose I could request this done if you think it would make a difference. I have not heard of atopic or inhalant allergies in dogs but it's something I could start looking into. 

I suppose the only thing that sort of makes me doubt this, is that the person we picked up pink from was a family member. So we "knew Pink" before we finally took her over. She never had skin allergies or any type of health issues until the day she had her hair buzzed by her previous owner. It was honestly within days she started having issues. It might very well be air born allergies and I'm not going to rule it out (I'll start researching that today) But my gut instinct tells me it was that clipper. I'm wondering if one of the other dogs had something that their immune systems could deal with but that perhaps Pinks could not? I dunno. I'm really not sure. 

The ONLY thing we have not tried, is an anti fungal shampoo.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

CJM said:


> @totallytotontuffy
> 
> They did a thyroid panel but I don't think it was interdependent of the other blood work. I suppose I could request this done if you think it would make a difference. I have not heard of atopic or inhalant allergies in dogs but it's something I could start looking into.
> 
> ...


No, I was referring to a complete thyroid panel so if that was done, I have no suggestions on that end. How old is Pink? The dermatologist told me that dogs usually start showing signs of allergies at 3 years of age. That was Tuffy's age when we were referred to the dermatologist. Is it possible that the timing of the clipper incident is just a coincidence? Sometimes trying various shampoos, even vet recommended or prescription, can make them itch worse. If she has a fungal infection a vet should be able to make that determination. When we saw the dermatologist, she used pieces of scotch tape and placed them around Tuffy's face and other parts of her body and then looked at them under the microscope.


----------



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

totallytotontuffy said:


> No, I was referring to a complete thyroid panel so if that was done, I have no suggestions on that end. How old is Pink? The dermatologist told me that dogs usually start showing signs of allergies at 3 years of age. That was Tuffy's age when we were referred to the dermatologist. Is it possible that the timing of the clipper incident is just a coincidence? Sometimes trying various shampoos, even vet recommended or prescription, can make them itch worse. If she has a fungal infection a vet should be able to make that determination. When we saw the dermatologist, she used pieces of scotch tape and placed them around Tuffy's face and other parts of her body and then looked at them under the microscope.


It's funny you say that, she is roughly 2- 1/2 - 3 years old. (We're not 100% sure) I was raised around dogs my whole life, I also believe she appears to be about 3 years old. You can tell by her energy level if anything. 

2 vets have looked at her skin and just say "keep giving her the benadryl" It seems the vets out in California are starting to become the same as our doctors out here. It's all assembly line, get them in, get them out collect the money. Oh and be sure to add wood flooring and marble counters to make you feel better about forking out a ton of cash. *rolls eyes*

I've never had to take a dog to a dermatologist before, would I just look up a dog dermatologist in the phone book?


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

CJM said:


> Me too!!! There is something wrong and when the vet passes it off as nothing it really pisses me off. (excuse the colorful word) I'm mean she's missing hair!
> 
> We've had pink for oh I dunno maybe 2 months now. The issue has been ongoing. She had the skin issues and itching problems before she came into our home. (We took her in because we thought she could use a better home) So it's doubtful she is allergic to anything in our house. We've had her on benadryl for over a month now. And while it does help a little, the moment she's off of it, she starts biting double time.
> 
> ...


This isn't a shampoo, it's:
*Peace & Kindness Colloidal Silver Spray*​All natural alternative to traditional steroids and antibiotics
Peace & Kindness Topical Colloidal Silver Spray is standardized to 30ppm of suspended silver particles. Bacteria and fungi can not live in the presence of silver. Use to effectively treat hot spots, virus warts, fungal infections, yeast infections, ear infections, scaling, eczema, dandruff and many other skin problems


----------



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

I noticed that after I took a look. Do you think silver is ok to spray on the dog? I suppose I'm more concerned about her licking it off her skin after it's been sprayed.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

CJM said:


> I noticed that after I took a look. Do you think silver is ok to spray on the dog? I suppose I'm more concerned about her licking it off her skin after it's been sprayed.


​Evidently, it's not a problem, it's used on dogs who also lick and according to the testimonies from those pet owners who have tried everything else, it works on problems such as Pinky's. I believe colloidal silver can be taken internally anyway.


----------



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks I really appreciate that. I've never heard of this before but I did speak with my Mom. She's a nurse and stated that it's actually a very good remedy for bacterial infections. Soooo, I'll give it a try and report back


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

CJM said:


> Thanks I really appreciate that. I've never heard of this before but I did speak with my Mom. She's a nurse and stated that it's actually a very good remedy for bacterial infections. Soooo, I'll give it a try and report back


I really hope it helps! Please keep us posted.


----------



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks, and again you girls are so awesome. I really appreciate all the support and suggestions. We WILL figure out what's wrong with her


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

> I am able to manage her discomfort with atopica.


Just wanted to highlight this because I have a dear friend who has been to **** and back with much the same issues as you are having with Pink. Her vet finally prescribed Atopica. My friend nearly cries when telling me how it is a miracle drug and has completely changed their fluffs life...and theirs. Might want to check it out!


----------



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

hmmmm I'll have to look into that also.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I thought of another thing - is the shampoo you're using a whitening shampoo? Used more than once a month, that can really dry out the skin. Just a thought.


----------



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

It says specialized for dogs with a white coat. We normally use it once a week. Should I just use regular shampoo?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes - definitely use a different shampoo! Ideally, something with oatmeal, which is good for the skin.


----------



## marieluy143 (Jul 27, 2011)

uie Leimo Hair Loss Treatment...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

marieluy143 said:


> uie Leimo Hair Loss Treatment...


Say goodbye, troll.


----------



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

ok I'll mention that to my wife, thanks


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Keep us in the loop about your baby's progress, please.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Here's a few excellent videos by holistic vet Dr.Karen Becker. 

The betadine rinse (end of Part 2 Skin Problems and baths) is the best medicated bath for fungal and bacterial infections and hot spots.
It worked well for a friend's dog who wouldn't stop biting her feet

Dr. Becker says not to use oatmeal if it's fungal. Try to avoid synthetic shampoos because they can irritate the skin, not to mention they're toxic. Try to use only natural and gentle products like EarthBath, Pal or Anna's Castle Pet Products, and also only natural household products as they can irritate too.












There's also a video on food allergies and inhalant allergies (check out list on right after viewing video) that could be helpful.

Good luck getting your little one back to herself!

PS If it's fungal you may want to get her on a good pro-biotic (ie Animal Essentials).


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...I hope you can get to the bottom of what is causing the itching and hair loss.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Have any of the vets checked to see if it was a yeast infection? When researching yeast infections in the ears, I discovered that it can affect a dog's skin, too! Yeast Infections In Dogs


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just saw the above post and I was going to suggest the same thought... that maybe it's fungal/yeast and that would be treated in a whole different way. 
Also, has skin scraping been done?


----------



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

Well we are leaving for the vet in an hour. I'll bring up the air loss again. It's gotten worse and I've made a point not to comb or clean her. This way perhaps the vet will take it a bit more serious. 

If not, then we'll get a second opinion from somewhere else. I'll ask about the fungal and yeast infection and see what the say  I'll post back later with an update. She's getting her stitches taking out today so at least she'll finally get her e collar removed.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Have you tried switching to a grain free food and adding some really good fish oil? If it is allergy related, you may need to slowly increase the amount until you are giving her twice the amount recommended for her size. By increasing it slowly, you avoid the risk of it giving her loose stools. I would also advise you to stay away from oatmeal shampoo and conditioner since it is a grain and you are wanting to try and get any inflammation down. If you are suspecting perhaps a fungal yeast of some type, add some plant based probiotics to her food to help her build up the good flora in her gut. Avoid doing a yogurt for 2 reasons, flavored yogurts have sugars and that will just produce more inflammation. And often times dogs have problems with dairy. Supplement wise, you may want to put her on some colostrum to build up her immune system.

I know some on this forum don't subscribe to this theory but I've had too many customers tell me what a huge difference it has made not to take note. Go with a shampoo that has a ph balance of 7, which is the same as water. And the same with the conditioner. I like PurePaws and sell it but it hasn't always worked for every dog. Different dogs are allergic to different things. So it will be a trial and error process.

The last thing I would suggest is running a thyroid test independent of the CBC and sending it to Dr. Jean Dodd's lab. It's the only lab that is comparing apples to apples so to speak. Typical labs are lumping all sizes and sexes of cats and dogs together for the average. And a 2 yr. old spayed Chi will have a different level then say a 7 yr. old unneutered Akita. So many dogs are not getting diagnosed that they have a thyroid condition until a good 75% of the pituitary gland is compromised.

Good luck!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Have you tried switching to a grain free food and adding some really good fish oil? If it is allergy related, you may need to slowly increase the amount until you are giving her twice the amount recommended for her size. By increasing it slowly, you avoid the risk of it giving her loose stools. *I would also advise you to stay away from oatmeal shampoo and conditioner since it is a grain and you are wanting to try and get any inflammation down*. If you are suspecting perhaps a fungal yeast of some type, add some plant based probiotics to her food to help her build up the good flora in her gut. Avoid doing a yogurt for 2 reasons, flavored yogurts have sugars and that will just produce more inflammation. And often times dogs have problems with dairy. Supplement wise, you may want to put her on some colostrum to build up her immune system.
> 
> I know some on this forum don't subscribe to this theory but I've had too many customers tell me what a huge difference it has made not to take note. Go with a shampoo that has a ph balance of 7, which is the same as water. And the same with the conditioner. I like PurePaws and sell it but it hasn't always worked for every dog. Different dogs are allergic to different things. So it will be a trial and error process.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Crystal, I didn't know that! :thumbsup: But, yes, you should get a good mild shampoo and leave the whitening shampoo alone for awhile, at least until you get some answers.


----------



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you for all your suggestion. There is a lot, so I'll take them all into account and try each possible solution step by step  

This is the latest. We went to the vet yesterday and got another doctor. I explained the entire situation from start to finish. I let her know that Pink has already been on antibiotics and that it hasn't done anything at all. This doctor was much much more thorough. 

Here's where we are at now. She said that it does appear to be an allergy of some type. But again, it's all trial and error. She said there is hair loss on both sides, she has what they call a "rat tail" due to the hair loss and loss of hair on the legs. She used some medical terms, but I don't remember them off the top of my head. She did however take it very serious. She said a number of things can cause hair loss. Her thyroid panel did look good and she stated a number of reasons why she doesn't think thats causing her hair loss. Either way, she said she has no problem doing another with only the thyroid being scrutinized. 

1. Ovaries can sometimes cause hair loss. Don't quote me but I believe she said it was hormones that can make this happen. Either way, Pink has no ovaries. So that's out. 

2. Skin infection. That's out as we've already placed her on antibiotics. Didn't work. She also said the skin looks very clean and that it doesn't appear to be fungal.

3. Pituitary gland I believe she said? But that doesn't usually result in itching. So she doesn't believe it's that either. But we're going to run a test anyway. 

She listed a number of other things but they have all been tried and tested. Soooo that's when I brought up Atopica. Which, she said she was going to suggest. She said the skin is clear but clearly irritating her. So she doesn't believe it's fungal. We're going to place her on the Atopica for a little while and see how she does in 5 days. They didn't have the correct strength for her so they ordered it in and now we wait. Can't wait to give it a shot and see what happens.

If THAT doesn't work, then it's off to the Allergy Test (which we're going to get done anyway a week from now) and then the gland test. If none of those work, shoot, I'm not sure where to go from there other than crossing out food as already suggested. Though, the Allergy test should help with that some what. 

So that's the latest, I'll keep everyone up to date on her progress. She's in good hands and I know eventually, we'll get her all better  By the time this is all done, I'm pretty sure I'll own shares in the company


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

What mg of atopica? The derm vet started Tuffy with 25 mg even though it is higher than the dose recommended by the mfg. I now have her on 10 mg daily and she is doing ok with that. Tuffy had a difficult time adjusting to atopica, it made her very nauseous. Animal Essentials ginger mint was a lifesaver for us but the vet also provided a prescription med. The ginger mint was better. Tuffy has autoimmune thyroiditis and I just received her lab report from Dr. Dodds at hemopet. Her T4 levels and free T3 were stable on the dose of soloxine she takes but her regular T3 is very low. Dr Dodds said that it is most likely due to both her allergies and atopica suppressing her immune system. She also suggested a trial of melatonin to improve her hair which seems to be thinning in recent months. Just thought I would share our experience with the hope that it might help you.


----------



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for that. Sounds like you're having almost as much fun as we are. I hope your pupps are doing ok now  

As for Pinks MG strength, I'm not sure. She didn't say. But I'm sure I'll know once I go to pick up the medication. In which case I report back here with the amount.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like you got a very thorough vet this time so that's so much more helpful. I don't know what can be causing it but hoping the new meds and new doc will help. I know it's hard. When my DS had life threatening food allergies and terrible eczema it was very hard to face and challenging but we finally got good medical advice and things worked out after some trial and error. Good luck and keep us posted about Pink and testing.


----------



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

Just wanted to update everyone. No major good news yet, but, the Atopica finally arrived. We started her on it last night. Now we play the waiting game  Lets hope this does something! I'll report back in a week and let everyone know how the little one is doing.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Best of luck! Hope it works out very positively for her AND you! I'll watch for an update.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi everyone..

I'm really stressing over here because Layla has gotten the same symptoms. :smscare2: We've only had her for a month so we are still getting used to her and learning new things about her and Maltese's in general (our 1st ever small breed/long haired pup). 

We recieved her with 2 new bags of food so she is still on the same diet. (Nothing fancy but since she seemed to enjoy it..we just left it. We did chang her shampoo (twice) to a milder baby organic one since the only one used by the previous owner was a whitening shampoo and I read here how that is not good for their skin.:thumbsup: We bought new chew toys since we realized she was still teething. We thought we had mostly everything down until we noticed that she was scratching and now biting a bit more than ususal. Its really getting scary. Tonight we noticed she is starting to lose hair around her thighs and tail. Seeing my baby suffer like this is just heartbreaking.:smcry: We are planning a vet visit next week but for meanwhile I'd like to try the Benadryl that I've read so many of you have already tried. I've never used Benadryl on a dog before so this is pretty new to me. Is it the lotion..do you rub it on them? Or is it the liquid...and if so how should I give it to her and how much should I use on my 3lb pup? 

THANKS! Any tips will be greatly appreciated by this new mommy.


----------



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Layla! I was JUST about to update this post tonight too  

We give Pink Benadryl by mouth. Liquid form. 

Let me tell you how everything is going with the Atopica, so far great! We had tried just about EVERYTHING with this little pup. Expensive food, top of the line shampoo etc etc and more money than I care to think about at the vet. 

Here's how it's going so far. She has been on Atopica for about 6 days. She is still itching/biting but I'd say about 90% less than she was. Yup it's been that dramatic. I don't want to jinx anything just yet, but so far things are looking better than they where before. She's actually getting some good rest not having to bite all the time. I've heard that it can take as long as a month to kick in, if that's the case, then we're on the right track. 

There has been some great advice in this thread so if you read from start to finish there are quite a few things you can try first. Atopica is about $90 a month and my little one is on 10mg. If things keep going the way they are, it'll be worth every penny. 

I would suggest perhaps bringing it up with your vet. Also, if you look a couple posts back you can see everything we tried before finally going with medication.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes...we dont want to jinx it! But I will surely keep my fingers crossed in hopes that it helps out Pink. I plan to ask our vet about it for Layla too. 

Meanwhile...Layla seems so miserable so I am going to try the liquid Benadryl on her until her appt next Thurs. She is only 3lbs. How much do you think I should use on her? This is a once daily dose..right?


----------



## CJM (Jul 5, 2011)

Layla's Mom said:


> Yes...we dont want to jinx it! But I will surely keep my fingers crossed in hopes that it helps out Pink. I plan to ask our vet about it for Layla too.
> 
> Meanwhile...Layla seems so miserable so I am going to try the liquid Benadryl on her until her appt next Thurs. She is only 3lbs. How much do you think I should use on her? This is a once daily dose..right?


I sent a text to my wife and she says she gives Pink .5 ml once a day. Pink is about 5 1/2 pounds.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley also has environmental allergies, he too was on Atopica.

Our vet gave us a referral to a derm, who did a skin test - turned out Harley was allergic to pretty much everything environmental (grass, pollen, dust ... you name it)

I took the derms advice & went down the road of desensitization - which meant Harley went on a schedule of, at first,a shot every 3 days .... which gradually reduced to a shot every 10 days. His skin test analysis was used to make a serum of the very things he was allergic to.


Harley was on Atopica while having the shots - however he really had a hard time with them, so I stopped them after about 18 months. He would sometimes vomit, or have loose stools, which didn't happen ALL the time, but enough for me to put a stop to these meds - Although they worked!! They just didn't agree with his little belly, and it wasn't fair to put him through that, when he was already having to have the shots.


The desensitization is not an overnight cure, and is not 100% guaranteed to work. Derm said it would be a 2 - 3 YEAR process.

I stopped the shots after 2.5 years - he's been off meds, and not having shots for nearly a year now & he's doing great!! I wont say he is 100% cured - I have to keep him inside for a few hours after I mow the lawns because he seems to flare up & get itchy right after I mow - which can be expected. But apart from that, he is now pretty much itch free & loving life 

Desensitization isn't for everyone (and it can be quite expensive), but I'm happy to say that in Harley's case, I'm glad I went down that road - as a long term solution, he no longer needs any meds to be a happy, comfy little guy :wub:

Good luck with your little one, I hope Atopica continutes to be successful for you!!

ETA: Harley was also around 2.5 yrs at his diagnosis.


----------

